# Figli Responsabilità Dolore



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2018)

*Figli Responsabilità Dolore*

Casualmente ho visto il video di un pediatra americano che dimostra come far smettere di piangere i bambini, che siano neonati o bimbetti che fanno i capricci.
Al di là delle tecniche che espone e spettacolarizza (beh sempre americani sono) mi ha colpito il fatto che fossero delle soluzioni a un principio: i bambini non devono piangere, devono essere sempre felici e sereni.
Poi leggo in diverse discussioni nel forum ribadita questa cosa e a me sembra proprio “da matti”, ma non come espressione idiomatica, mi sembra patologica l’idea di una vita priva di dolore.
E questa idea è talmente diffusa (già avevo accennato all’equivoco sul significato de “la RICERCA della felicità” americana) che non solo noi adulti non tolleriamo le nostre inevitabili frustrazioni e ci arrabattiamo per raggiungere felicità labili, facendo casini immensi, ma pretendiamo pure, da adulti immaturi e fragili di quarant’anni o cinquant’anni, di preservare i figli da ogni dolore e frustrazione.
A me è chiaro che questo desiderio di avere figli felici e che ci considerino i realizzatori della loro felicità, nonostante tutti i casini che mettiamo in piedi, sia puro egoismo e dimostrazione della NOSTRA incapacità di adulti di tollerare le nostre frustrazioni e di mostrarci imperfetti.
Ora capisco gli attacchi agli insegnanti che si permettono di frustrare le creature pretendendo il rispetto delle regole, studio faticoso e di valutare anche negativamente i risultati. Capisco i comportamenti arroganti degli adolescenti alla ricerca di limiti e di qualcuno che dica loro, magari senza conflitti tra loro, che sì la vita può anche portare dolore, ma si può andare avanti.
Ma come possono farlo degli adulti che sono alla ricerca costante della LORO felicità, dovessero mentire, tradire o uccidere (cit.), e che cercano di tenere lontani i figli da ogni pianto, come se fosse sempre immotivato, come se non si crescesse anche attraverso il dolore della accettazione dei limiti della realtà?!


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Casualmente ho visto il video di un pediatra americano che dimostra come far smettere di piangere i bambini, che siano neonati o bimbetti che fanno i capricci.
> Al di là delle tecniche che espone e spettacolarizza (beh sempre americani sono) mi ha colpito il fatto che fossero delle soluzioni a un principio: i bambini non devono piangere, devono essere sempre felici e sereni.
> Poi leggo in diverse discussioni nel forum ribadita questa cosa e a me sembra proprio “da matti”, ma non come espressione idiomatica, mi sembra patologica l’idea di una vita priva di dolore.
> E questa idea è talmente diffusa (già avevo accennato all’equivoco sul significato de “la RICERCA della felicità” americana) che non solo noi adulti non tolleriamo le nostre inevitabili frustrazioni e ci arrabattiamo per raggiungere felicità labili, facendo casini immensi, ma pretendiamo pure, da adulti immaturi e fragili di quarant’anni o cinquant’anni, di preservare i figli da ogni dolore e frustrazione.
> ...


La metto volutamente sul soft  

Ho comprato un libro a mio figlio.
Ha le facce. In formato smile. Della rabbia, della paura, della felicità, del pianto. Di emozioni. Non sempre, ma quando sento che è il momento giusto, che percepisco questo interesse, tiro fuori il libro e parlo.
E mi sforzo di non cercare di smettere di farlo piangere. Anche perché è un po' inibito.

E l'altro giorno mi è scappata una parolaccia. Mi ha ripresa. Mi ha detto "cazzarola non si dice". Gli ho risposto "hai ragione. Sbaglia anche la mamma ".


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2018)

Ma i bambini fanno anche i capricci, che non sono altro che la reazione disorganizzata alla frustrazione di non essere onnipotenti.
Ma imparare che ci sono i limiti e che per quanto tu possa battere i piedi non si spostano è molto formativo. Un adulto dovrebbe rasserenare, non evitare.


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i bambini fanno anche i capricci, che non sono altro che la reazione disorganizzata alla frustrazione di non essere onnipotenti.
> Ma imparare che ci sono i limiti e che per quanto tu possa battere i piedi non si spostano è molto formativo. Un adulto dovrebbe rasserenare, non evitare.


Mi è venuta in testa la parola "star bene", che molto spesso è sostituita impropriamente dalla parola felicità.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in testa la parola "star bene", che molto spesso è sostituita impropriamente dalla parola felicità.


:up:
Vero e si sta bene quando si vede accolto il nostro modo di essere con la difficoltà ad accettare le frustrazioni e con i nostri pianti.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Casualmente ho visto il video di un pediatra americano che dimostra come far smettere di piangere i bambini, che siano neonati o bimbetti che fanno i capricci.
> Al di là delle tecniche che espone e spettacolarizza (beh sempre americani sono) mi ha colpito il fatto che fossero delle soluzioni a un principio: i bambini non devono piangere, devono essere sempre felici e sereni.
> Poi leggo in diverse discussioni nel forum ribadita questa cosa e a me sembra proprio “da matti”, ma non come espressione idiomatica, mi sembra patologica l’idea di una vita priva di dolore.
> E questa idea è talmente diffusa (già avevo accennato all’equivoco sul significato de “la RICERCA della felicità” americana) che non solo noi adulti non tolleriamo le nostre inevitabili frustrazioni e ci arrabattiamo per raggiungere felicità labili, facendo casini immensi, ma pretendiamo pure, da adulti immaturi e fragili di quarant’anni o cinquant’anni, di preservare i figli da ogni dolore e frustrazione.
> ...


Concordo

Si può però educare al dolore solo se si è a propria volta educati al dolore, e si sa che va accettato e accolto.

E valorizzato.

La cosa importante, nelle beghe tra genitori, io penso sia far presente loro che non possono far molto

Depotenziare la loro presunta potenza, se così si vuol dire

E fargli capire che si può "sbagliare tutti"

Mio figlio mi chiese qualche tempo fa:

Papà ma tu perché non sbagli mai?"

Io gli risposi : non ti fare ingannare dalla mia posizione, io sbaglio come e quando te, e forse anche di più"


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo
> 
> Si può però educare al dolore solo se si è a propria volta educati al dolore, e si sa che va accettato e accolto.
> 
> ...


Che poi si parla di accettare di non poter andare a giocare per fare i compiti, un brutto voto, la sconfitta di una partita.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che poi si parla di accettare di non poter andare a giocare per fare i compiti, un brutto voto, la sconfitta di una partita.


Si, si parte dalle cose piccole

La pretesa folle di molti genitori è quella di voler "aggiustare il mondo" perché il piccolo ci sta male.

In questa ottica la generazione dei genitori che vedo io è la più folle degli ultimi 5000 anni

Poi mi volto dietro e tiro un sospiro di sollievo, perché quella dietro di me mi pare ancora peggio :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, si parte dalle cose piccole
> 
> La pretesa folle di molti genitori è quella di voler "aggiustare il mondo" perché il piccolo ci sta male.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Luglio 2018)

Viviamo in un periodo strano, in cui la sofferenza non è contemplata. Ne parlavo prima in un'altra discussione.
La sofferenza disturba. Va nascosta, allontanata, edulcorata. Prendiamo pillole, non sappiamo gestirla. Non abbiamo tempi e spazi per farlo.

Perché per farsi carico del dolore, ci vogliono tempi e spazi.

Un figlio frustrato, infelice, deluso, richiede un'energia che a volte i genitori non hanno. Richiede fatica, impegno e un'assunzione di responsabilità.

Molto più facile preservare e costruire la bolla.

Dovremmo capire che vivere e gestire il dolore può essere anche un'esperienza formativa e di crescita, sia per noi adulti che per i bambini.


----------



## Vera (23 Luglio 2018)

Si ha la tendenza ad evitare il dolore ai figli per proteggerli ma così facendo facciamo solo loro del male. Loro sono molto più forti ed intelligenti di quanto immaginiamo. Lo dico perché ho sbagliato io stessa con mia figlia ed era ancora una bimbetta quando piangendo mi ha detto "Tu mi dici le bugie, non mi prendere in giro". Ci sono rimasta di m... Aveva ragione. La stessa cosa quando soffre per un torto ricevuto da un'amica o una delusione, ingiustizia a scuola. La metto di fronte alla triste realtà, che di delusioni ne avrà tante ancora e ci starà male ma saranno proprio quelle a farla crescere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Si ha la tendenza ad evitare il dolore ai figli per proteggerli ma così facendo facciamo solo loro del male. Loro sono molto più forti ed intelligenti di quanto immaginiamo. Lo dico perché ho sbagliato io stessa con mia figlia ed era ancora una bimbetta quando piangendo mi ha detto "Tu mi dici le bugie, non mi prendere in giro". Ci sono rimasta di m... Aveva ragione. La stessa cosa quando soffre per un torto ricevuto da un'amica o una delusione, ingiustizia a scuola. La metto di fronte alla triste realtà, che di delusioni ne avrà tante ancora e ci starà male ma saranno proprio quelle a farla crescere.


E magari aiutarla a decentrarsi un po’...


----------

